# Moving to Lancaster - what is the horsey world like up there?



## abb123 (23 April 2013)

I've just been offered a job up in Lancaster and I want to make sure it is a sufficiently horsey area before I say yes!

I currently keep my horses in a great yard in Frodsham - I have year round turn out/24 hours in summer, access to Delamere Forest, great trainer a short lorry trip away, loads of competitions near by - so horsey heaven for me!

So what is the area around Lancaster like? I will be working in the University so will want to keep them south of the city to avoid crossing the river and the traffic.

Can you recommend any yards? Turn out is really important to me but I get the impression that it isn't a great area for winter turn out - is this right? 

Where are the best places for competing - mainly BD? Any good riding clubs? Can anyone recommend a good dressage trainer (happy to travel to them)?

Sorry for the question overload - any info will be very much appreciated! Not sure my priorities are right, I'm sure I should be more worried about the job itself, areas to live etc....


----------



## Liviaa'x (29 April 2013)

There's a few yards around that I know off, Cathy out at Stodah (I think this is how it's spelt). Cathy has 24/7 turn out I think too! Cathy also does dressage and is a trainer, then there is a lady out at Capernwray named Catherine who specialises in Dressage with her Luso's.. I'll try to remember some more yards!


----------



## Arabianlover22 (29 April 2013)

Oh yep, its horsey, perhaps not as much as Cheshire though.  Cathy Henderson at Stodday she's good.  There's Pye's yard down that way too, I think its a livery, they help run the pony club and it's near the Uni.

Vale of Lune Harriers are up there, if you enjoy hunting.  You can enjoy beach rides at Bolton Le Sands providing you watch what your doing (quicksands you see).  Riding clubs @ Garstang, Valiants and Myerscough ain't too far.  Enjoy yourself x


----------



## FionaM12 (30 April 2013)

There are a few HHO folk round here. 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=605644

There's a local online noticeboard too

http://members7.boardhost.com/bentham/index-1.html

There are also a few yards south of Lancaster, what facilities are you looking for?


----------



## abb123 (5 May 2013)

Thanks all!

That is really really helpful. I think I may have found a little private yard to start with as a stop gap till I find somewhere more permanent. I have two horses so I thought I might struggle to find somewhere good for them both. It is near Dolpinholme so if anyone has any good hacking suggestions near by that would be great! I have a lorry so can travel to places too.

Where is the best place to buy feed and hay?


----------



## FionaM12 (5 May 2013)

abb123 said:



			Thanks all!

That is really really helpful. I think I may have found a little private yard to start with as a stop gap till I find somewhere more permanent. I have two horses so I thought I might struggle to find somewhere good for them both. It is near Dolpinholme so if anyone has any good hacking suggestions near by that would be great! I have a lorry so can travel to places too.

Where is the best place to buy feed and hay?
		
Click to expand...

Feed from Wynnstay Farmers (at the auction mart) WCF at Claughton or Spare Moments at Slyne. Hay's hard to find at the moment but there are notice boards at the feed places which may have farmers' numbers on, also Spare Moments will sell you some but the price will be higher than from a farmer.

Theres's a link to an online notice board on my earlier post. There's often hay advertised there.


----------



## sula (5 May 2013)

Welcome in advance to the area!  Dolphinholme is beautiful and is close to Myerscough, Barton, Osbaldeston etc.  Lancaster uni is quite fun to ride around too and you`ll be snapped quite a lot by the students, especially the Chinese and Japanese fraternity.

I second all Fiona has said.  In terms of a dressage trainer, Sarah Edmondson at Beaumont Grange is very good.  She rides at Prix St George level (whatever that is, I`m just a happy hacker!) and is BHSAI.  When she used to ride my pony he was transformed into the most incredible dressage diva ever - the complete opposite to what he is with me!

Good luck with your new job and please come back and let us know how you get on.


----------



## abb123 (8 May 2013)

Thanks!

Hacking round the University campus sounds interesting - that is where I will be working!

The place I'm hopefully going to be renting is from a completely non-horsey person (and a future colleague). I have no idea on what costs are like up around Lancaster and I don't want to pay less/more than I should be - so how much would this roughly be?

2 stables and tack room, approx 2 acres turn out, near Dolphinholme?

Where I am now this would be around £10-15 per horse per week.


----------



## sula (11 May 2013)

It will very much depend on whether the yard is being let as a business or a hobby.  I used to pay £15pw for a similar kind of setup though that was about three years ago.  Curiously, I looked at a place at Dolphinholme not unlike the place you have found but that was as a companion horse.  It`s so lovely around there.

We used to have some excellent canters around the uni until some jobsworth caught us one day and read us the riot act!


----------



## cyberhorse (13 May 2013)

Not a bad area at all. We are at a large competition yard in Pilling. We use Myerscough and Aintree most, mainly due to the excellent surfaces for jumping. However Barton and Osbaldeston are also good. Hacking wise if you like a long hack then I'd head up towards the Trough of Bowland from Dolphinholme. As far as traveling goes you'll be very near J33 M6 which will help you get around easily. Our longest regular trip out has us going down to Sommerford Park which has a huge range of facilities and especially the excellent farm ride.


----------



## FionaM12 (13 May 2013)

abb123 said:



			Thanks!

Hacking round the University campus sounds interesting - that is where I will be working!

The place I'm hopefully going to be renting is from a completely non-horsey person (and a future colleague). I have no idea on what costs are like up around Lancaster and I don't want to pay less/more than I should be - so how much would this roughly be?

2 stables and tack room, approx 2 acres turn out, near Dolphinholme?

Where I am now this would be around £10-15 per horse per week.
		
Click to expand...

I was paying £17 a week on a farm for a stable, tack room and summer grazing in huge field. No winter turnout and no off-road riding to speak of.

I moved to my current yard: £27 a week for stable, all year turnout (only daytime in winter and not in v bad weather), tackroom and floodlit arena.


----------



## mudmonkey17 (22 May 2013)

Welcome to the area  I stable north of Lancaster but it is good access to the motorway for getting to places. Is easy access of all the ones people have recommended. Riding clubs at morecambe bay and lakes are worth a visit and have their message boards which are good for advertising etc x


----------



## abb123 (25 August 2013)

Hello all!

I've been up here for 1 month now and I have settled in well. The area is lovely and I'm really enjoying exploring it. I have the unusual problem of having far far too much grass! I have about a 1.5 acre field that is about knee length and another similar sized that was grazed by sheep for a bit so is very green and lush. I've tried to find a farmer to take a cut of grass but so far with no luck. Does anyone know anyone that may be able to do it?

Also - does anyone have any good farrier suggestions?

I've looked on the local forum site http://members7.boardhost.com/bentham/index-1.html but can't see anything?


----------



## shadeofshyness (27 August 2013)

I went to Lancaster Uni - feels a long time ago now! Hope you enjoy it over there


----------

